# Reference Book



## 4william (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a PDF version of the Environmental and Civil Engineering dictionary by webster? Or does anyone know where I can get it for a good price?


----------



## Jtiger (Feb 25, 2009)

4william said:


> Does anyone have a PDF version of the Environmental and Civil Engineering dictionary by webster? Or does anyone know where I can get it for a good price?


It's not PDF but you can check one out from a library if you are near a university or try to check it out and have it shipped to you, I don't know if you can do it but it's worth checking into. When I was looking to buy one they were pretty expensive for using only on one or two questions. Good luck.


----------

